# California Medicann Question



## Pasas (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi everyone, new to the forum here.


I have a question about Medicann!

Within these few months I had trouble sleeping and depression.



I'm planning to make an appointment with Medicann but before I do I have a question about qualifying because insurance does not cover the evaluation which is horrible :spit:


I don't want to lose 135 dollars if they just disregard my conditions in the first 5 mins of going in 

I only have a prescription paper of prozac 5 years ago when I was in my teens, would that be enough to get a recommendation?

Anyone have experiences with Medicann?


Thanks for reading,
Pasas


----------



## djh420 (Jan 2, 2009)

my fiance got her card from medicann...... she had to bring in recent medical records that showed she really has the condition she says she has.... and by recent i mean the records must be from the past year.  i have my appt. with medicann in a couple of weeks.  the said they will accept current prescription bottles as proof, which i have, so i don't have to pay to get copies of my medical records.  they require that you have ongoing medical care for your condition if you want your rec. renewed.  they said to just bring some proof (medical documents, current prescription bottles, etc.) of continued care with in the past year to get a renewal.... the rec. lasts a year.  if you don't have proof they sometimes give a 3 month temporary rec. so you can have time to bring in documentation and when you do they extend the rec. to a year....
good luck!


----------



## Alistair (Jan 2, 2009)

I've never heard of medicann, but I know a guy who had a card.  He simply went into the doctor and told him that he had a certain problem.  The doctor asked him if he had already seen another doctor concerning the problem.  Immediately after asking the question, the doctor motioned to him to say, "Yes".  My friend said, "Yes", and the doctor wrote the prescription.


----------

